
Show HN: FeedbackLoop – Live chat for your webapp, powered by slack - blairanderson
https://www.getfeedbackloop.com/
======
blairanderson
Hey Y'all, I made FeedbackLoop because i think livechat should be easier.

I hated the fact that our teams all use some chat service(slack, hipchat,
etc.) but sales/customer-service have to jump in and out of other
communication tools for reaching and being reached by customers.

Long term: We can be the powerful interface to your customers you've been
waiting for. With a first-class chat interface that your employees are
familiar with.

